# G10 - Fair Prices ?



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I am getting steadily more convinced of the need to have a G10 in my little collection







and have been looking around but I'm not sure what sort of price is reasonable to pay for one. Watched a couple on *insert name of well known auction site* and CWC ones seem to make 40 - 50 pounds. Is this fair or over-the-top to pay for one ? CHeers for any advice.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is a fair price. When I have had them I have sold them at Â£49.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, Ive been following a few lately and theyve all gone for between Â£40 and Â£50.









I think its a very fair price for a great watch.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Fair do, cheers both. I'll keep my eyes open for a nice one around the 50 mark then







(reason I asked is that I know ebay can be quite expensive for some things and wasn't sure if retailers had them at better prices).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

From what I remember new retail price is about Â£70 - Â£90 depending on what model (date or non date) and where you go.

I'm in the process of rebuilding one but it's been problematic to say the least! I'll post a thread about it soon!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

50 quid seems about right.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

They're great watches.

Good luck with getting one.

Dave


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I should have my second G10 on monday.


----------

